# PAR Bulbs for DIY



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I recently made a simple hanging fixture type thing for my future (Low-Medium) planted aquarium. I was wondering if anyone new of any LED light bulbs which would work and where I can find them? I was reading that PAR 30 LEDs work pretty good for planted aquariums?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Par bulbs, if found in the right kelvin, would be good for planted tanks.
Keep in might these are sport lamps, so ability to raise and lower the bulb is useful. Or at least set it.


Phillips has a new LED lineup, including PAR bulbs, but none of the packaging has info on the light. I've not yet contacted Phillips, but have been intending to.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Will, the setup will be easily adjustable so that should not be a problem. I would like to find out about those bulbs also.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone know a store that sells higher K rating bulbs? I went to Rona and all of their PAR30 LED bulbs were 3000K.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

CallMeKenny said:


> Does anyone know a store that sells higher K rating bulbs? I went to Rona and all of their PAR30 LED bulbs were 3000K.


Home Depot has them I believe.

I think they were ~$25 each


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, ill go have a look!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

NAFB carries the Aqua Medic brand of Par bulbs. I have a couple of them and they run 2 LED's @ 6k and 1 LED at 12k


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is an article that explains the importance of PUR vs PAR and has quite a bit of info on LEDS. http://aquariumdigest.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/led-aquarium-lights-lighting/


----------

